# I just feel Unimportant



## BlueMoo (May 27, 2014)

I just finished my second year of college, and a group of friends and I have become very close over the past semester. I'm commuting right now so we're all in the same general area.
Here's what's going on: My birthday is on Friday, and one of my friends in this group had her birthday yesterday. Another of my friends made a fun "happy birthday" post for her on facebook and she was like "I love you! I'll see you later!" :blank
We'd been talking about all celebrating together because we'd miss each other when school ended, but now that I actually want to do something with them this week, I feel like they aren't being very enthusiastic about it. I just don't understand. I miss my friends and I sure do hope that they miss me too, but I don't know.
I find that I end up thinking this way pretty often - like when I'm involved with groups of friends, I always at some point manage to be out of the loop over certain things as though I've somehow socially isolated myself. (It's not just with the friends I mentioned above; it's happened with a lot of people.) It's as though my friends have some sort of secret that I'm not a part of and I'm just one of the friends who comes and goes. I hate that feeling, but I don't know what I'm doing to cause it. I want to feel like I'm just as important to my friends as they are to me.


----------



## Marz9734 (May 27, 2014)

I can definitely relate. I also just finished my second year of college and sometimes get that feeling that I am unimportant- like the people who I hang out with need me a whole lot less than I need them. But I try to stop myself from feeling this way and think more positively about myself. I'm sure your friends must like you and care about you. They accepted you as part of their group didn't they? So you must be important to them. They just might not show it or say it all the time because it goes without saying that you are important to them. Hope you feel better. And btw, Happy Birthday!


----------

